# Snow Foam Dilution? :)



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

Having used the snow foam a few times now, the dilution advertised always seems to produce slightly watery results, and the snow foam doesn't go on particularly thick. 

Any ideas as to how I can get it thicker? It's the Magifoam with the Autobrite HD lance. 

I know there are probably lots of threads on this but just thought I may as well check!

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I use 100-150ml product made up to 350-500ml water more than enough for 1 car :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what pressure washer do you have aygogummy?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you played around with the adjustment knob on the top of the lance? Or try using it neat by putting an inch or two of magifoam in the bottle, but no water. 

Anyone know if its possible to adjust the arc of spray on the AB foam lance? I end up foaming my neighbours windows as well as the car. Could do with narrowing the arc a little!


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> what pressure washer do you have aygogummy?


It's a Karcher  It's been good! Do you think it could be that?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

12mm of Magifoam in a 500ml bottle topped up with hot water did a A4 Avant with some left over today,
I am still using my old Karcher PW and a AB SD Lance.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Have you played around with the adjustment knob on the top of the lance? Or try using it neat by putting an inch or two of magifoam in the bottle, but no water.
> 
> Anyone know if its possible to adjust the arc of spray on the AB foam lance? I end up foaming my neighbours windows as well as the car. Could do with narrowing the arc a little!


Yeah I've adjusted that every which way. Might try using it neat. Perhaps half magifoam/half water might make for better results? The weird thing is, it always gets really thick when there's about an inch of solution left in the bottle... and I always wonder what happened when the bottle was full!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

do you know the model number of karcher aygo, 
i use a karcher k3.550 xseries and its great for foaming.. so was gonna compare the specs of yours to this, see what the difference is, if it could be the machine. or if its the mix or the lance blocked even 

LeadFarmer, twist the front black plastic piece and the two metal blades will move in and out to adjust the width of the fan.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Yeah I've adjusted that every which way. Might try using it neat. Perhaps half magifoam/half water might make for better results? The weird thing is, it always gets really thick when there's about an inch of solution left in the bottle... and I always wonder what happened when the bottle was full!


are you shaking the bottle after you add the water mate?
sounds like the foam mix isnt mixing properly.

also when you screw it up, give it a squeeze(gentle) and can you hear air coming out the top (this lets air in to mix with the foam, making it thicker) 
(doesnt need to be filled to test this, give it a squeeze now :lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Yeah I've adjusted that every which way. Might try using it neat. Perhaps half magifoam/half water might make for better results? *The weird thing is, it always gets really thick when there's about an inch of solution left in the bottle*... and I always wonder what happened when the bottle was full!


I trust you shake the bottle gently after applying the product and water before using it?
I usually measure and pre mix in a jug 1st then add to the foamer bottle :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> do you know the model number of karcher aygo,
> i use a karcher k3.550 xseries and its great for foaming.. so was gonna compare the specs of yours to this, see what the difference is, if it could be the machine. or if its the mix or the lance blocked even
> 
> LeadFarmer, twist the front black plastic piece and the two metal blades will move in and out to adjust the width of the fan.


I think it's a K2 of some description... it's always been fine. Perhaps it's the lance itself? When I get it onto wide-spray mode, you have to stand really close to the car as well.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> are you shaking the bottle after you add the water mate?
> sounds like the foam mix isnt mixing properly.
> 
> also when you screw it up, give it a squeeze(gentle) and can you hear air coming out the top (this lets air in to mix with the foam, making it thicker)
> (doesnt need to be filled to test this, give it a squeeze now :lol


It sounds so obvious that I'm sure I've been shaking it... but come to think of it, I'm not so sure. I'll try squeezing it and I'll make sure I shake it. Hoping to do another detail towards the end of the week or this weekend, so I'll try that and let you know. Swear I'd been shaking it - I shake everything else! But yeah I shall check :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

AygoGUMMY said:


> I think it's a K2 of some description... it's always been fine. Perhaps it's the lance itself? When I get it onto wide-spray mode, you have to stand really close to the car as well.


It will likely be the pressure washer rather than the lance. It won't be shifting enough water to get the ultra dense foam. It does make a big difference when you move up pressure washers to the level of foam preduced.

It probably seems fine for jet washing a car, but won't be producing a high enugh pressure for the shaving cream type foam. Just keep it on max and maybe add a touch extra snow foam to the mix.

Tim


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> It will likely be the pressure washer rather than the lance. It won't be shifting enough water to get the ultra dense foam. It does make a big difference when you move up pressure washers to the level of foam preduced.
> 
> It probably seems fine for jet washing a car, but won't be producing a high enugh pressure for the shaving cream type foam. Just keep it on max and maybe add a touch extra snow foam to the mix.
> 
> Tim


Thank you... I'll try these suggestions


----------

